# snorkel question



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

My buddy just bought a 2009 polaris xp 850. Does anyone know of a way to snorkel it. If so let me know please. Thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check that other thread, its probably about the same...


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

It IS a little different though..
I will look to find some info on it...


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks man. it looks like it will be a nightmare


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

here is a video of someone doing a 2010


----------

